
Ask HN: Can this app increase your productivity? - sharma_pradeep
Greetings,
Please help me with your valuable feedback(will take about 3 mins of your time). I am building a desktop app for <i>developers</i> to fight procrastination. The app lets you set a single goal with deadline and then shows curated bite sized motivational content(&lt;3 mins). And then the app goes in the background, it notifies the user once when deadline is near. You can checkout more about the app on landing page getmomentum.tk<p>Do you think it will help you motivate yourself and achieve goals within deadline? 
What will be the most important aspect of app for you to try it out?
What features would you suggest to make this app work for you?
Any other feedback&#x2F;feature request you want to share?<p>Thanks a lot in advance
======
sharma_pradeep
Please checkout the landing page here
[http://getmomentum.tk/](http://getmomentum.tk/)

